# Pressemeldung: Neue Kurzschaft-Versionen des faltbaren Torqeedo Travel Außenborders



## Anglerboard-Team (6. April 2006)

*Neue Kurzschaft-Versionen des faltbaren Torqeedo Travel Außenborders* 

Starnberg, 05. April 2006: 
Mit den Kurzschaft-Versionen des faltbaren Torqeedo Travel Außenborders präsentiert die Starnberger Torqeedo GmbH einen neuen Typ ihrer Elektro-Außenborder. Die besonders für flachere Boote geeigneten Modelle Travel 400 S und Travel 800 S sind ab dem 1. Mai 2006 verfügbar.

Bieten die in Deutschland entwickelten und produzierten Hochleistungs-Elektromotoren doch für Segel- und kleinere Motorboote die erste echte Antriebsalternative zu wartungsintensiven und umweltbelastenden Verbrennungsmotoren. 

Pünktlich zur Wassersport-Saison ergänzt das Unternehmen nun die revolutionäre Travel Linie mit zwei Kurzschaft-Modellen. 

Wie ihre langen Brüder verfügen beide Modelle über integrierte, sichere und wartungsfreie LIMA Hochleistungsakkus auf Lithium-Mangan Basis. Ein umständlicher Batterieanschluss ist damit überflüssig. 

Auch in den Kurzschaft-Motoren steckt die neueste Torque-Technologie. Mit ihren speziell für Bootsmotoren ausgelegten Drehmomentkennlinien und dem optimierte Propeller erreichen sie je nach Modell die Nutzleistung eines 1- und 2-PS-Benziners, bei deutlich höherem Schub. 

Damit erzielen auch die neuen Torqeedo-Modelle einen bis zu doppelt so hohen Gesamtwirkungsgrad als konventionelle Elektromotoren. Durch ihren Faltmechanismus lassen sie sich problemlos in dem mitgelieferten wasserdichten Rucksack verstauen und leicht transportieren. Weitere Pluspunkte sind die integrierte Batteriestandsanzeige, die stufenlos regulierbare Vorwärts-/Rückwärtsfahrt, der elegante, strömungstechnisch optimierte Schaft und die variable Pinne. 


*Daten und Fakten* 
Torqeedo Travel Kurzschaft 

Fakten  Travel 400 S    Travel 800 S   
Eingangsleistung (Watt)         400     800    
Nutzleistung (Watt)     175     350    
Gesamtwirkungsgrad (%)  43      46     
Spannung (Volt) 14,8    29,6   
Gesamtgewicht inkl. Batterie (kg)       11,6    11,8   
Schaftlänge (cm)*       Variabel, max. 59       Variabel, max. 59      
Integrierte Batterie    300 Wh LIMA     300 Wh LIMA    

Mehr Infos: www.torqeedo.com

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

